

Atlassians Bitbucket is hemorrhaging users over a single issue - beilabs
https://bitbucket.org/site/master/issue/7775/post-service-does-not-provide-useful

======
mattkrea
Wow, this is the exact issue I was encountering today with CodeShip. Not
exactly following git-flow but I was hoping to merge master into release and
trigger a build and deployment phase but it doesn't work.

~~~
smt88
Not sure what stack you're on, but I've done exactly what you're describing
with Beanstalk (now a standalone product at
[http://dploy.io](http://dploy.io)) for years.

~~~
mattkrea
Thanks for the tip--looks interesting. The only addition that CodeShip
provides is also running my tests (may have just missed reading that on
dploy).

Stack is Node.js, RabbitMQ, MySQL, Redis, and a little bit of Go running on
top of Elastic Beanstalk with Docker.

~~~
smt88
Because you're using EB and Docker, I'm not sure Dploy is right for you, but
it's worth looking into.

I _believe_ you can run arbitrary commands after you commit to a particular
branch, which would allow you to run your tests.

If any of your commands exit with a failure code, the deploy is halted and
you're notified via email.

(You can also set the deployments to be manual, allowing you to commit to e.g.
"release" without anything happening until you want it to.)

------
dean
Where did that headline come from?

~~~
beilabs
It came from observing the amount of users claiming to have left from
Bitbucket to Github within the thread. I've been following it for months but
it has been active since 2013-07-17, 131 comments on it so far and it seems to
be only getting more vocal.

